# Advertising?



## TogaMario (Jan 23, 2007)

I sent two e-mails out to Mr. Morrus for advertising after I couldn't get the advertising through ENWorld's online store (person not accepting payments? happened with all the impression counts) I haven't gotten a response after a week or two, and I know he's probably bogged and busy, but I'm getting worried they may have been lost. Then again, I may have missed the correct way of going about it. Any help would be great  Thanks!


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 24, 2007)

Morrus has been having some email issues as of late:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=185658

You might want to resend the email again to make sure what you sent wasn't lost due to the email issue.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 24, 2007)

Yup, I'd suggest sending again - I lost my entire inbox.

"Morrus" is my username, by the way, not my actual name.


----------



## hong (Jan 24, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Yup, I'd suggest sending again - I lost my entire inbox.
> 
> "Morrus" is my username, by the way, not my actual name.



 You're just trying to stop me from using the "if that IS your REAL NAME!" line on you. Well, it won't work, "Morrus", if that IS your REAL NAME!


----------



## BOZ (Jan 24, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Yup, I'd suggest sending again - I lost my entire inbox.




yikes!  hope it wasn't too bad...


----------



## diaglo (Jan 25, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> yikes!  hope it wasn't too bad...



losing the outbox is worse.

diaglo "i gotta p" Ooi


----------



## TogaMario (Jan 29, 2007)

It's been a couple days since I sent payment, how will I know when my account is credited and where I need to go from there? Thanks


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 30, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> "Morrus" is my username, by the way, not my actual name.




Can we call you Roo-Roo?


----------



## BOZ (Feb 2, 2007)

naw, but "More-Russ" is just what all the ladies are looking for.


----------

